# Family Portrait Lens Choice HELP!



## quixilver (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi guys, I have to shoot a family portrait this month in a living room and I was wondering if you guys think I might need to get a 16-35 lens because the space isn't too big and I'm scared that if I get there with the 24-70 I might not be able to get the whole group.
Do you guys think the 16-35 might be a good lens? Is it going to distort part of the photo?
Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2010)

Short focal lengths can lead to foreshortening type effects, yes. Can't you just carry both lenses to a living room location shoot?


----------



## chito beach (Nov 9, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Short focal lengths can lead to foreshortening type effects, yes. Can't you just carry both lenses to a living room location shoot?




Hey Derrel Im looking for a portrait lens to purchase. what would your recommend for a dedicated portrait lens for an APS-C camera?  I was looking at 85mm F1.8?


----------



## j-dogg (Nov 9, 2010)

chito beach said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Short focal lengths can lead to foreshortening type effects, yes. Can't you just carry both lenses to a living room location shoot?
> ...



85 f1.8 is a great portrait lens I've been lusting for one for a while. If I were going to go dedicated and could only buy one lens and shoot just portraits with it, 100 f2 all day, or 105 2.5 for you Nikonians.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 9, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Im a Sony A55 shooter...........shhhhh dont tell.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2010)

Canon and Nikon both make pretty good 85/1.8's. Nice, wide aperture, small,lightweight, affordable price. I like an 85/1.8. The Canon EF model is pretty handy. Nikon's I have not owned since the early 2000's, but the Nikon 85/1.4 AF-D is a nice portrait lens. Sigma has a "new" 85/1.4 that's ben out like a month...maybe somebody knows how good that is.

The Samyang/Vivitar Series 1/Bower whatever 85mm 1.4 manual focusing model with electronic contacts for Nikon, Canon,and Pentax is actually pretty decent for those who can see well enough to manually focus...it has been made in Korea for 4-5 years now and has been sold under a whole slew of brands, in North America, SOuth AMerica, Europe, the UK, and Australia, as well as throughout the Far East...those things are going for like $240-$265 used all the time--and the wide-open bokeh is pretty good, it really is.

Some people like shorter lenses for APS-C cameras, going strictly by FOV multipliers , suggesting 50mm normals for portraiture, but I don;t like the look that most 50's yield...rough bokeh on the cheap 50's from Canon, Nikon AF-D models only so-so, new Nikon 50 G nice but too expensive for what it does...85 keeps you pretty far away from people on 1.6x, but magnifies the background somewhat and keeps the angle of view behind the subject narrower than using a shorter lens from closer...

A cheap 2x or 1.4x on a 50mm is an alternative...softens the image a bit, makes the corners a bit softer and dimmer, often looks reasonably good...

Oh, I JUST posted, and see you shoot Sony: the Bower/Samyang/Vivitar and the new Sigma are available in Alpha mount, I think...


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2010)

Sony's new 85mm f/2.8 SAM lens...

Sony*85 F2.8 SAM*SAL85F28 lens for Sony Alpha - Minolta camera mount

Newish...cheaper than the Zeiss 1.4 in A-mount...users say it feels plasticky and cheap...so I assume it feels like a consumer Nikkor or Canon EF lens...


----------



## chito beach (Nov 9, 2010)

so for my crop sensor camera a 50mm 1.4 or 1.7 would be the ticket? I can get the minolta version on Ebay for around 50.00 or so

I saw that lens and was impressed with the image quality.


----------



## quixilver (Nov 9, 2010)

I would have to rent the 16-35mm that is why i'm asking! I wish I had it it would have been way easier.
I'm afraid of photo distortion and I really don't know if there is enough room to use the 24-70 and still get them all in frame.


----------



## quixilver (Nov 9, 2010)

What lens do people usually use for living room family portraits? Since living rooms aren't that big?


----------



## chito beach (Nov 9, 2010)

I think I would divide up the group or take them to a spot where you can easily capture them all, it that is your intent. If you are doing individual portraits then follow Derril's advice


----------



## tat1973 (Nov 10, 2010)

quixilver said:


> Hi guys, I have to shoot a family portrait this month in a living room and I was wondering if you guys think I might need to get a 16-35 lens because the space isn't too big and I'm scared that if I get there with the 24-70 I might not be able to get the whole group.
> Do you guys think the 16-35 might be a good lens? Is it going to distort part of the photo?
> Thanks



Yes I think 16-35 is a good one, but I do shoot with 24-70 all the time inside of a room and no problem.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Nov 10, 2010)

For this one I used my 50mm f1.8. I wasn't too far away from the family. Maybe 4-5 feet. It really depends on if you're wanting to get the full bodies in the frame. If you do, then a wider angle lens may be necessary. It will probably distort, but if you set it up to have a little room on all sides LR can fix the distortion.


----------



## modlife (Nov 10, 2010)

I just picked up a Tamron 17-50 VC that I love. I think you would be fine with a 24-70 if you can afford nice glass. I shot indoors for almost a year with a 28mm being my #1 choice on my crop sensor 40D. You'll rarely pull down below 24mm I think on a shorter lens. And yes, barrel distortion is an issue on a wider lens but can create some awesome shots if used creatively.

If you're shooting Canon, the 24-70 2.8L is hands down the best lens you'll buy IMO. It's always been my favorite for indoor shoots. In fact, I only went with the Tamron as my next lens for the VC shooting video...


----------



## modlife (Nov 10, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Canon and Nikon both make pretty good 85/1.8's. Nice, wide aperture, small,lightweight, affordable price. I like an 85/1.8.



I agree, but 85mm is WAY too long for a small(ish) room, esp. on a crop sensor body (not sure what he's shooting with).


The 24-70 is an incredible lens and f2.8 is nice. Also, most houses have white ceilings so you can easily get good lighting even in a dark place by bouncing your speedlight(s). 

Also, 1.8 in my opinion is way too large for a family portrait...there isn't a 1 in a million chance of having everyone in the same focal plane in most normal rooms so a smaller aperture is needed.


----------



## mooney101 (Nov 10, 2010)

oh man. I say bring all the focal range you can but try to avoid the wide angle. Tele will be more faltering.


----------



## modlife (Nov 11, 2010)

mooney101 said:


> oh man. I say bring all the focal range you can but try to avoid the wide angle. Tele will be more faltering.



His question was about shooting in tight spaces, yet everyone keeps saying "go longer"...you guys sound like my wife. When I'm cornered I want it short and fast...

I'm 100% convinced that no one here can argue the fact that a 24-70 f2.8L and a 70-200 F2.8 USM won't give you 99% of the best coverage possible in ANY situation, on ANY body. Wide is fun, but not for standard portraiture. the 24mm at about 28mm takes an amazing photo with very little distortion.


----------



## quixilver (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you guys! 
Yeas I own the 24-70 2.8  and I'm hoping I will have enough room, if not I will prob just do half bodies 
Or I guess I will figure something out.
Thanks a lot to you all


----------



## gfmsucess (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes 24-70 2.8 is good to capture Family Portraits


----------



## boomersgot3 (Dec 1, 2010)

I shoot alot in homes and I use the 24-70 and its perfect! Not much distortion at 24


----------



## quixilver (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you guys...I used the 24-70 2.8. I had to walk out of the door to shoot but they turned out very good


----------



## benny420 (Dec 6, 2010)

quixilver said:


> Thank you guys...I used the 24-70 2.8. I had to walk out of the door to shoot but they turned out very good



Could you post a sample??  I'm going to be attempting the same shots here at the wife's family X-Mas. Hoping to buy the 24-70 in the next couple of months.


----------



## quixilver (Dec 6, 2010)

benny420 said:


> quixilver said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys...I used the 24-70 2.8. I had to walk out of the door to shoot but they turned out very good
> ...



Ok I will hopefully tonight


----------

